# Disappearing recodings



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

After a year or so of pretty good behavior, my trusty 510 wiped 30% of my recordings and the next day, another 30%. 
I have not downloaded the latest SW 4.09.
Is this a record? Do older recordings get erased for some reason?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

interd0g said:


> Is this a record?


Losing 60 percent of your recordings isn't a record. The record is all of them.



interd0g said:


> Do older recordings get erased for some reason?


Under normal circumstances they shouldn't get erased. I have one 6 minute recording from March 2006 that I use when I manually update the guide.


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

My 501 periodically deletes older recordings. I don't know why. It happens once or twice a year, with about half of the 20-25 recordings disappearing.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

interd0g said:


> After a year or so of pretty good behavior, my trusty 510 wiped 30% of my recordings and the next day, another 30%.
> I have not downloaded the latest SW 4.09.
> Is this a record? Do older recordings get erased for some reason?


Our receivers will delete events to make room for new events to be recorded automatically unless they're protected. As Blowgun said they shouldn't automatically delete unless a HD failure or the above scenario with too many recordings happens. Just a few things I would like you to check. Check to see if the receiver has recording time left available or if it may be full. Also make sure no one in the location erased recordings (Can happen). Let me know those and I will do more research into it. Worst case scenario the receiver may need to be replaced.


----------



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

I figured this was one of the quirks of my 508 - it also deletes a bunch of recorded programs a couple of times a year. At night there will be 10 recorded programs, the next morning there will be 2 or 3. The 522 is much more stable, and I've never had this problem. 

And no, there is no one else deleting the recordings, and there is quite a bit of time left on the HDD.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

ratoren said:


> I figured this was one of the quirks of my 508 - it also deletes a bunch of recorded programs a couple of times a year. At night there will be 10 recorded programs, the next morning there will be 2 or 3. The 522 is much more stable, and I've never had this problem.


While I have lost all of the timers with P4.08, as detailed in another thread, I've not lost a single recorded event, yet. Some older firmware versions were notorious for random deleting and I managed to skip these as I refuse to blindly update the firmware. So, if you are seeing random deletions with P4.08, it could be a sign that your receiver has issues.


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

No , the disk was noway full and I don't let anyone mess with the receiver.
Since the major deletion event last month it has been fine.
This is a refurbished 510 replacing my first which had deletion and crashing issues.
if this is all, I can live with it.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

It is a somewhat well-known bug (around here) in the 5xx firmware. Its rather random in that it doesnt affect ALL receivers, just a fraction of them. I'm one of the fortunate ones. I still have recordings from '04 on my 510.


----------

